# C-betr Mirrors



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I saw c-betr mirrors on thedieselstop.com and ordered them 2 days ago.today they arrived and in about 5 min they are on the truck. they really look oem and for a 5" of EXTRA concave mirror they show alot of the road i was really having to look around for in the stock mirror. anything to make life easier,dave action
http://www.qwks.com/xcart/catalog/CBetr_Mirror_Set-p-3.html


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The only real disadvantage to towing with my Tundra is that nobody makes really good mirrors to clip on. Dang.

Reverie


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience with the Tow & See Mirrors that attach to the existing mirror glass of the tow vehicle? They look good because you can still use the electric mirror motor. But how well do they stick on and do they put a strain on the original mirror?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

tonka said:


> I saw c-betr mirrors on thedieselstop.com and ordered them 2 days ago.today they arrived and in about 5 min they are on the truck. they really look oem and for a 5" of EXTRA concave mirror they show alot of the road i was really having to look around for in the stock mirror. anything to make life easier,dave action
> http://www.qwks.com/xcart/catalog/CBetr_Mirror_Set-p-3.html
> [snapback]42740[/snapback]​


tonka action 
i saw those on ebay and i am considering buying a set. have you towed your trailer yet with them? let me know what you think.

thanks
darrel


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I am suprised that Y has not jumped in here on this topic. The C-Betr mirrors were the first mod to his F350 if I am not mistaken. He spoke very highly of them.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all,
These mirrors are awsome it took all of 5 min to install and adjust. they will slide out(manually) when the oem mirrors are extended and i have no vibration.I can see MUCH more than the stock (and i thought they were fantastic compared to my dodge stock mirrors) 
with my dually i like to see the rear tires to back in next to a parking line and also keep an eye on the road edge. now i can see the rear tire ,the lane beside me and the top of the trailer..well worth 40 bucks, dave


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow CamperDC what a memory!

I love the C-BETR mirrors, and yes they were the the first mod I did. Once the good weather hit I've left the mirrors fully extended. If you plan on not leaving them out all the way then mount the CBETR mirrors about 1" from the edge so you can close the mirrors.

The mirrors are great towing or not!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> i thought they were fantastic compared to my dodge stock mirrors


What year was your dodge? The stock mirrors on mine are great. It's a super design. When the mirrors are in normal travel mode, they are horizontal and close to the cab (close enough to get in the garage anyway). When towing, you flip them to vertical and it adds about 6" on each side. Pretty nice feature. I have seen no need to get anything else.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

hi vdub,
my dodge was an 01 with the sport mirrors. No in/out or height adjustment i'm sure they have upgraded on the newer trucks or at least have a differnt set for towing. dave action


----------

